
Framework for pre-commit hooks (git) - AlexanderDhoore
https://pre-commit.com/
======
AlexanderDhoore
I recently discovered this. Seems so much easier than writing your own bash
scripts as git hooks. I use it to auto format code with clang-format (C/C++)
and black (python).

